# Can autistic people be good writers?



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, which is on the higher-functioning end of the autism spectrum, and I'm worried that this might be a liability for an aspiring fiction writer like myself. One of the major problems is that stories are fundamentally about characters' development, and one of autism's defining characteristics is impaired social skills and ability to understand human nature. How can autistic people write flesh-and-blood characters if they barely have any intuitive sense of how real people think?

As one example, I have a hard time interpreting people's expressions if they aren't blatantly obvious. Subtlety is lost on me. I think this has impacted my characterization, as I've had more than one of my reviewers complain that my characters behave like exaggerated cartoons. Another result is that I have a hard time thinking of body language for my characters because I don't notice real people's body language.

I really want to prove to the world that autistic people are as capable of great artistic achievement as anyone else, because I don't like that society views us as pitifully handicapped, yet I fear that my autism may be an obstacle to creative expression.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 12, 2012)

It is certainly a challenge but you already know that. If you can tell a story, you can write.

Although not as drastic as your challenge, all writers face difficulty with some aspect of the creative process.... For me it's convincing dialogue that I have to labor over.

I have a friend who has published several award winning fantasy books. He is dyslexic. He overcame that difficulty. You can as well.


----------



## Xenodeus Blade (Jun 12, 2012)

I have Asperger's myself and know what is it like. But I think that it is possible for people like us to become good writers. If you want my advice, take a few acting classes. They helped me understand people's facial expressions and body language.

I know it can be difficult and I'm still having trouble, but don't let it effect your work. Here is something that helps me, don't think of yourself as an autistic writer, but think of yourself as a writer who happens to be autistic.

Hope I can help.


----------



## Chime85 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes they can, one author who springs to mind is Temple Grandin. There is a great film based on her as well that is worth checking out.

Temple Grandin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know you have many concerns about this, but I wish you the best of luck in your writing success 

x


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a list of famous/infamous people with Asperger's. If you scan down the list, you'll see writers, poets, musicians, actors, singers, etc. So, from the great, and extensive research I've done here, which, seriously, isn't really much at all, the answer would appear to be Yes.

List of people with autism spectrum disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ireth (Jun 12, 2012)

I would like very much to think that the answer is yes. I have Aspberger's myself, and it's been my dream for many years to be a successful novelist.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it safe to say you only have these concerns after you were diagnosed?
What the hell matters what doctors think or diagnose, what matters is if your readers buy.


There are 2 books I read from people who came through the diagnosed system and wasted years of their life in institutions until someone enabled them and their books are terrifying. 
Considering the limitations other people impose on you is never a solid reason for success - do just once what others say you cannot and you will never listen to their limitations again


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 12, 2012)

However true autism is doubtful and there creativity is usually in numbers and many are obsessively violent, and are unable to communicate, and die young.
Being fixated on change that unsettles your entire psyche doe snot bode well for a creative process.

I have had some engagement with mental and physical disabilities working with horse riding for the disabled in order to assist people, but severe cases and very difficult to handle, as they are extremely strong, and the repetitive violence a friends son has already kicked a hole in the wall next to his bed, bleeding and pain have no reason to stop the behavior.

It is like the brain is stuck in a loop and the actions are just repeated, until the brain resets however long that may be


----------



## Ireth (Jun 12, 2012)

gavintonks said:


> Considering the limitations other people impose on you is never a solid reason for success - do just once what others say you cannot and you will never listen to their limitations again



Good advice, Gavin. I've been doing a lot of things others said I couldn't do since literally the day I was born. Long story, don't want to hijack the thread with it.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 12, 2012)

start a new one would be interesting to hear - but life is full and people have written books one word at a time so success is in the finished story not what society wishes you to be


----------



## Queshire (Jun 12, 2012)

huh, between Jabrosky, Xenodeus, Ireth, and myself, that's four people with aspergers on this forum. Maybe it's just cuz I came from a small town, but that strikes me as a lot.

I personally never use my Aspergers as an excuse. Well, that's not entirely true, but I never use my Aspergers as an excuse to myself. Oh sure it makes things harder, that's undeniable, but all my failings are just that. MY failings. They're the result of me being lazy or afraid, but not because of my Aspergers.

Honestly, I think the benefits to Aspergers outweigh the drawbacks. 

First, I, and I say this in the humblest and most modest way possible, am BLOODY BRILLIANT. Logic, numbers, computer programing. These things come easy to me. I see neuro-typicals having trouble with a math problem in one of my classess and I just want to go "What the HELL is wrong with you!? This is so easy a middle school student can do it! HOW CAN YOU NOT GET THIS!?"

Second, I am also BLOODY CREATIVE. I read somewhere that it's commonly thought that most people with Aspergers are uncreative. Let me tell you, that is complete and utter BULLSHIT. I can't tell you how many worlds I have built in my mind over the years. Now the problem is getting those worlds out of my noggin and for the world to see. Despite being brilliant, I am also very, very, lazy. I LOVE WORLDBUILDING. I could think of magic and races and countries until the stars fall from the sky, but taking all that world building and making a coherent story out of it? Eh, that's another matter.

Finally, the third benefit to Aspergers is how UTTERLY FOCUSED we can be. Honestly, I'm mostly talking from personal experience here, I haven't had much chance to compare notes with other people with Aspergers, but from personal experience there tends to be one topic or activity that people with Aspergers are absolutely obsessed with. I like to think of it as a Bailiwick, just because that's such an awesome word. We can litterally spend HOURS just researching whatever topic or doing whatever activity is our bailiwick, perfectly content and absorbing that knowledge like a sponge. These Bailiwicks can also change over time, for me I've been obsessed with Japan, Video Games, Webcomics, Writing, and Manga to name a few.

Personally I like to think of having Aspergers being like having all the classic traits of a Mad Scientist in real life, only not stuck with just science. I don't know how accurate it is, and I may just be making that comparision because Mad Scientists kick ass and it makes me feel good being compared to them, but I do think there's at least a glimmer of truth there.

I am a bit peeved at the misinformation or lack of information about aspergers in our culture. Despite being a type of Autism, it is on the very high end. People with Aspergers are mostly just regular people, only a bit.... weird, and even then there's people a whole lot weirder then us that are perfectly neuro-typical. I HATE it when we get treated like we're idiots or those people with what most people consider Autism. In particular, I was NOT a fan of how South Park protrayed Aspergers in the episode they did on it, though I acknowledge that I just have to grin and bear it like anybody else mocked on that show.

So, in summation; screw other people, ASPERGERS ROCKS!!!

EDIT: Personally I think this world would be a lot better place if Aspergers was the new neuro-typical.... : /


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

Queshire said:


> huh, between Jabrosky, Xenodeus, Ireth, and myself, that's four people with aspergers on this forum. Maybe it's just cuz I came from a small town, but that strikes me as a lot.


Wait a moment, the sword guy in the Research forum said in his opening post that he had Asperger's too. That makes five of us. Considering how rare the condition is in the general population, aspies may indeed be overrepresented here.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 13, 2012)

One degree of separation here. I have a nephew that has Asperger's.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 13, 2012)

I've met a few people with Asperger's. They're great people and they are amazing to have conversations with.

Body language/facial language is something a lot of writers struggle with. However, you can research things that you don't understand and you may be able to express it in writing even if you can't always recognise it in other people. There are a lot of books on body and facial language. I think most writers need to read a book on body language. Somebody posted an article regarding body and facial language here on this forum somewhere - I apologise - I can't remember where.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 13, 2012)

As in all aspects of life,
When you have a weakness in one area, it will be made up in some other way.

Make it interesting, people will read it.  Just because you can't read an expression doesn't mean the story will be bad.
You might make the expression totally obvious in your story, or you might not think of the expression at all.

There is no one aspect that has to be in a story.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 13, 2012)

I may just be grumpy because I'm forced to be awake at this ungodly hour but do you mean "great people and amazing to have conversastions with" for somebody with autism or would you think the same thing if you didn't know they had Aspergers? Again, I doubt you meant it that way, and I blame my lack of sleep, but I HATE it when people hear we have Aspergers and go "oh you poor little thing" and pity us.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 13, 2012)

Queshire said:
			
		

> I may just be grumpy because I'm forced to be awake at this ungodly hour but do you mean "great people and amazing to have conversastions with" for somebody with autism or would you think the same thing if you didn't know they had Aspergers? Again, I doubt you meant it that way, and I blame my lack of sleep, but I HATE it when people hear we have Aspergers and go "oh you poor little thing" and pity us.



Considering the tone of this entire thread is supportive in nature, I'm quite certain you're being grumpy.


----------



## Kit (Jun 13, 2012)

Queshire said:


> Honestly, I think the benefits to Aspergers outweigh the drawbacks.
> /



What he said. 

I'm fairly sure I have mild bipolar disorder. Every once in a while, I find myself in a four-day-long sleepless frenzy of productivity. I stop to pee when I absolutely have to, but otherwise I'm working and I do nothing else. I could rebuild both Twin Towers from the ground up with my bare hands in those four days. I have no control over this phenomenon, but eventually I learned to recognize when it sets in, and consciously harness it for the forces of good. What can I get done in those four days? Hell, what CAN'T I get done in those four days?!? It's a power to be wielded as I so choose, not something to allow to cripple me.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2012)

@ Jobrosky.  If you FEEL like your writing is lacking in some area, partner up with someone who is your opposite, maybe less technical but all about character interaction. If you can't find one on this site, maybe you know someone in your personal life who you could interview about people (a salesman would be a good choice).  See while I am not a teribly technical writer, my vast life experiences as a social butterfly, troubled soul, and salesperson have weighted my writing heavily on the character development and interactions.  I'm sure with a little effort you cn add the elements you feel are lacking in your work, and maybe offer an new perspective to someone who is struggling in another area.  

We all have different abilities and that's the beauty of this sort of community, we share in each other's struggles and revel in each other's successes.  Keep your chin up.  It's just another opportunity to grow as a person and overcome.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2012)

I watched a PBS documentary about brain development.  You have your  highest potential as a young person, but don't have the capabilities to  fully use your brain power so young because you don't have the neural  pathways well developed enough to maximize it.  When people age, they  lose a lot of that potential by not learning new things.  I think about  the people I've known in my life, and it's quite clear that beyond  school, many of them have not learned anything new.  Most people take  the easy road, improving on the things they know, but to truly keep your  brain youthful, you must do the things which are difficult, learn an  instrument or a new language in your 30s  Sure, it's hard, but when you  push through, you actually build new neural pathways and make your brain  function better.  There was a man in China who taught at a very rural  school.  With no budget, he constantly had to invent ways to teach his  students, creating machines out of paper nd such.  He was about 80, but  doctors were amazed to find he had the brain of a 40-year-old man  because he had been USING it all the time to constantly be inventive.   There's no denying that struggling and overcoming is the best thing you  can do for your mind.

Sure, it's awesome that some people are experts in their field, sport, or art, but I'll just have to be resigned to never being an expert.  Hopefully though, my years as a jack-of-all-trades, struggling to learn MANY things will help keep my brain young, giving me more years to complete what I want to do.  I mean, I need all the help I can get, right?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2012)

@ Kit.  I too have suffered from manic depression for about 17 years.  I love it and wouldn't have it any other way. 

Sure, it can be inconvenient from time to time and make me look like a raving lunatic at others, but it's because of my condition that I get to do what I do.  

Mania is fun to ride for a few days, and once you learn to live with it, and accept it for what it is, you can harness it for the powers of good.  Thanks for bringing that up.  Most people respond negatively when I tell them I'm manic depressive.  "Oh, I know you have such a difficult time with..."  "When you're feeling better maybe we can..."  "I know you are depressed but..."

"Oh my gawd.  I'm fine, can we just get on with it?"  Haha those are all conversations I've actually had with a friend of mine who must think I'm the weakest soul on the planet.  I just can't seem to make her understand that I function just fine, better than most people I know.  It's like her assuming a person missing their right hand can no longer write... um it's called compensation.  Have you ever watched a three-legged puppy playing?  He doesn't know there's supposed to be something wrong with him. He just runs around with the other dogs as happy as ever.  However a skittish animal constantly coddled when it gets neurotic is doomed to never overcome it's condition because it's never forced to act normal and socialize.  I think medication isn't the choice for me because I've seen people turned into zombies by it, but when you can accept your differences/ weaknesses/ flaws, and learn to live with them, they are no longer disabilities but strengths.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jun 13, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> Wait a moment, the sword guy in the Research forum said in his opening post that he had Asperger's too. That makes five of us. Considering how rare the condition is in the general population, aspies may indeed be overrepresented here.



Six. 

I should certainly hope you can still write with apspergers, or I've just wasted six years of my life. 

Personally, I've always found that the subltety and characterisation problems are not real problems: while I have trouble understanding real people, I can always understand my characters because I'm in their heads. Facial expressions, well, an overemphasis on describing every little tic on someone's face would murder pacing, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.

You might have to work harder at certain aspects of your writing, but that's no reason you couldn't produce a work of genius.

Here's a question for all the aspies out here: how many of you have actually created a character with aspergers, stated in the text or not? My protagonist and his brother both exhibit some of the characteristics, as observed in myself, but its never said out loud because it's a pseudo-classical setting and pyschiatry doesn't exist.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 13, 2012)

Amen, Scipio. I'd hate to have wasted the last 15 years of my life. And I haven't created any characters with Aspberger's.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jun 13, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> Wait a moment, the sword guy in the Research forum said in his opening post that he had Asperger's too. That makes five of us.



*raises hand* Here.

I sorta lucked out, though, because I don't have the social interaction issues or problems with subtlety you describe. In fact, I'm pretty good at understanding other people and reading social cues. My problems lie more in the "restricted and repetitive patterns of behavior and interests" part of the disorder.

That's really the tricky part - even if we have the same diagnosis we may not suffer the same symptoms or have the same problems to the same degree. So I'm afraid this isn't really "yes or no" kind of question. Some of us can probably become decent writers, and some of us - unfortunately - probably can't.

That said, I personally find that my problems have become more managable as I grow older, so by all means, don't give up if you still have some fight in you.



gavintonks said:


> Is it safe to say you only have these concerns after you were diagnosed?
> What the hell matters what doctors think or diagnose, what matters is if your readers buy.



Well, people react differently to the diagnosis. Some don't like to be labeled or use it as an excuse for their problems, or even aknowlege that there's anything "wrong" with them to begin with.

For others - like me - being diagnosed actually made sense of _a lot_ of things. Suddenly I wasn't just this odd, awkward guy who couldn't understand basic math, couldn't stand change and had a bizarre obsession with swords; there was actually a reason for it all. Growing up I always had this suspicion that my problems were not, in fact, the results of me sucking at life and generally being a failure, and it felt pretty nice to get an official confirmation of that.

For that matter, being aware of the my diagnosis gave me a chance to actually try to manage it while at the same time have realistic expectations and improve little by little. See, when you are a normal person people always expect you to just get a hold of yourself and go out to see some people or something, because it's not like it's _hard_, right? Wheras I can say: "Actually, it totally is, and here is why."

I do respect those who don't want to be held back or defined by their diagnosis; if you simply accept it as something intrinsic, you can't really do anything about it. But on the other hand, one must also respect that this is an _impairment _- something that really does cause us real problems in real life. It's not something we can just will away.


----------



## Kit (Jun 13, 2012)

ScipioSmith said:


> Here's a question for all the aspies out here: how many of you have actually created a character with aspergers, stated in the text or not?



I *adore* psychology, and I'm making a point of creating a lot of characters with this and that psychological issue. It's fascinating to imagine how people react to that in a setting where they don't have a diagnosis for it. Sometimes they attribute it to something magical. 

Several cultures have considered some forms of insanity to be simply a matter of that person having a window into the otherworld. It could actually be a respected condition.

 Being open-minded myself, although I do accept that there is a lot of genuine mental illness out there, I certainly wonder about- for instance- someone who hears voices. Hell, maybe that person really *IS* hearing voices! Maybe some of those people have a line into a world that most of us can't see. That sort of speculation fascinates the hell out of me as a fantasy writer.

I have certainly had a few "paranormal" experiences myself, that if I shared them with "normal" people, they would think I was looped.


----------



## Devor (Jun 13, 2012)

There were a number of people with Asperger's in my wedding party (nobody can quite agree on how many).  Amazing people, and I don't say that lightly.

The symptoms are literally a list of strengths and weaknesses.  I think you have to treat them as such.  Play to your strengths; find ways to mitigate your weaknesses.  Not just in your writing, but in your writing process, too.  For instance, you can't interpret facial queues?  Go find some books about them and novels that use them a lot and steal some of their phrasings.  Make up for the weakness with extra focus.

And of course, you need to remember that the diagnosis is just a tool for understanding yourself better.  Really don't make too much of the label.  Labels are never good when you make too much of them.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't made a character specifically with aspergers yet, though my characters, essentially being extensions of myself, undoubtably have some of features of it. I would really enjoy reading a story about someone with Aspergers that actually gets it right. It really annoys me when they say a character has aspergers but it's nothing like the real life version.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 14, 2012)

This sounds like ATD syndrome call it a big name and charge your medical aid a fortune. How was it diagnosed, with a finger? Licked to see which side dried the fastest, a dna gene map or hi answer this question if you get it wrong you have a disease?

The exact cause is unknown. Although research suggests the likelihood of a genetic basis,[1] there is no known genetic etiology[10][11] and brain imaging techniques have not identified a clear common pathology.[1] There is no single treatment, and the effectiveness of particular interventions is supported by only limited data.[1] Intervention is aimed at improving symptoms and function. The mainstay of management is behavioral therapy, focusing on specific deficits to address poor communication skills, obsessive or repetitive routines, and physical clumsiness.[12] Most children improve as they mature to adulthood, but social and communication difficulties may persist.[7] Some researchers and people with Asperger's have advocated a shift in attitudes toward the view that it is a difference, rather than a disability that must be treated or cured.[13][14]

So you felt like sitting on your own a bit more, and your parents say is there anything wrong? doctor says yes and everyone is happy, but you will grow out of it with the right drugs and age
we listen to far too much medical nonsense


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 14, 2012)

Some of the most brilliant people in the world are autistic.  You can do this. 
Have a close friend or family member sit down with you and help you develop a description of emotions. Interview people, ask questions.  Don't think of yourself as emotionally handicapped.  Approach it as something you need to research. 
I have bipolar disorder and so for me wild emotions are all I know.  I've been told my characters are angsty and without clear motivation.  Inconsistent in their display of emotions.  While I get that characters need to be consistent, my personal experience has not reflected that.  It's something I have overcome with hard work (and medication lol), and my writing has only improved because of my struggles. 

By the way--you say that you have no idea how "real people" think.  Are you not a real person??? You mean "non-autistic" people.  Your experience in life is as valid as anyone else's. You may have trouble learning how to reach a non-autistic audience, but I am confident with research and the help of friends that you can do it. Hang in there friend--I'm guessing that you will take this obstacle, overcome it, and be an even better writer for having gone through it.

As someone else who has faced unique challenges, you have my full support.  I believe that you can do this, with all my heart.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 14, 2012)

hre it is you never had enough hugs

Autism sufferers can often experience high levels of anxiety caused by sensory overload. While some would-be solutions focus on removing this sensory stimulation and distraction (like the Study Nook) others aim at dealing with the stress caused. The Squease Vest is an inflatable vest which, it's claimed, can help to alleviate anxiety through deep body pressure.

    The Squease Vest is said to be light and discrete that it can be worn all day
    The Squease Vest is also available with a compatible hooded sweatshirt
    Studies have previously found that deep pressure releases naturally calming chemicals in t...

The vest, which will be launched to the public this week at the Autism Show at London’s ExCel, is said to be the first such remedy which is discreet enough that it can be worn all day and used as required. It uses the tried and tested method of deep pressure to calm an over-stimulated and overwhelmed wearer.

Looking a little like a bullet-proof vest, the device features zip and velcro fastenings and has air pockets all the way around it. An attached hand pump allows the wearer to apply and regulate soothing pressure by pumping or releasing air to deliver a hug sensation. Soft edging and a zip cover prevent irritation to the skin and elastic strips, which run vertically along the flanks of the vest, allow movement.

Studies have previously found that deep pressure releases naturally calming chemicals in the brain, along with endorphins which stimulate happiness. As such, occupational therapists use a number of methods to deliver this "big hug" sensation to people with autism, ADHD and sensory processing disorders.

However, such solutions have traditionally been somewhat cumbersome. While heavily weighted clothes, therapy blankets and swaddle-like wraps are significantly more practical for modern life than Temple Grandin's Hug Machine, they are often still not ideal for use out and about. Equally, tight-fitting therapy tops deliver a constant "hug" rather than just applying it when required.

The Squease Vest, which is also available with a compatible hooded sweatshirt, is said to be light and discreet enough that it can be worn all day. It is suggested that the best results come from inflating the vest for periods of around 20 minutes at stressful times and that when deflated, the vest sits loosely around the wearer's body.

"The vest is inflated by squeezing a hand pump, allowing the wearer to regulate and apply soothing pressure in everyday situations that may lead to anxiety, stress or sensory overload - whether that is at home, at school, or on-the-move," say its makers.

The Squease Vest is available online for Â£245 (around US$380) and with the Squease Jacket for Â£295 ($457). While the hooded top is currently available in blue or grey color schemes, different styles will be on offer later in the year.

Source: Squease Wear via Daily Mail

Here's a quick video explaining how the Squease Vest works and the problems some Autism sufferers experience.


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 14, 2012)

@ caged maiden
My bipolar became life-threatening to me, and so I had to seek medical attention.  My mania was termed "hypomania"--not as intense but still elevated above normal.  The depressive phases--well, I was hospitalized.  I now take meds and am much happier in general.  For me, bpd was not something I could live with well.  I still feel creative, and now that I'm fully adjusted to the meds I feel like my writing has improved and I am actually able to concentrate. 
As far as meds go, you do feel pretty zombie like until you find the right med combo. 
But I understand how irritating it is when people walk on eggshells and treat you like you're a time bomb or something.  
If your manic depression is something you can live happily with, power to you girl!  Mine was more than I can handle, and medication (it took three years of meds before I felt like myself again, just without the crazy cycles) really helped me out. I think its awesome you have overcome the challenges and I am really happy for you.  Don't let other people make you feel like you are somehow less than you are.


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 14, 2012)

ScipioSmith said:


> Six.
> Personally, I've always found that the subltety and characterisation problems are not real problems: while I have trouble understanding real people, I can always understand my characters because I'm in their heads.



You are a real person. 

Unless you mean real people vs. characters.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2012)

@ Delaitha.  Yeah I think for me, medication is more scary than anything else.  Some of the things I did to help were:

1) getting off birth control pills.  I tried many between the ages of 15 and 24, but for whatever reason, they just emphasized my mood swings.  I wonder whether other young women have similar problems.

2) I started recognizing my symptoms and patterns.  So when I felt manic and couldn't sleep, I went for a run or whatever, to make myself tired so I could get the sleep I needed.  I used to not sleep for like days at a time.  My record is 83 hours, where I looked at my rug speeding toward my face and woke on me knees with my butt in the air passed out on my face.

3) forcing myself to eat.  When I get manic or depressed I tend to not eat and then binge.  Neither feels good and though weight has never been an issue for me, I have gone through long periods where I barely ate at all.

4) A healthy relationship with an understanding man has helped more than anything.  It took years for us to be able to talk bout our inner problems and get used to each others' patterns, but now that we can recognize and gently remind each other to take care of ourselves, my quality of life has improved dramatically.


Mania is a weird thing.  Twice in my life I have been laying waiting to die, thinking I killed myself.  One time I even wrote, in case it was the end, I wanted people to know it was an accident.  

Mania is by far the worse symptom for me.  Pill-popping, sleep-deprivation causing deranged visions, promiscuity, self-mutilation, racing thoughts so bad I just did anything to dull my senses and thoughts.  Most people think the depression is bad, you know, lethargy, self-hatred, hiding away from people, laying for days, immersed in video games or wandering like a zombie forgetting things or not caring enough to remember them.  It's hard when you go from one to the other in a matter of two days.

I count myself lucky, for sure.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2012)

A lot of my self-"therapy" is just accepting what I cannot change about myself and learning to ride the wave through both phases.  Then I can pull through in a matter of a few days and proceed as normal.  The more I learn to recognize and mitigate the damages, the better off I am.  I would gladly help other young people to learn these skills, but I hesitate to put myself out there because in truth, I don't know anything about psychology other than what I've witnessed in my very colorful life, and I'm not sure that qualifies me to help other people.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jun 14, 2012)

deilaitha said:


> You are a real person.
> 
> Unless you mean real people vs. characters.



Yeah, and I barely understand myself half the time. 

But to be serious, I think that everyone has trouble understanding others to some extent or other: we can try and imagine what others might think or feel, but we can never truly know each others minds because we can never be sure that nothing is being held back.

I don't see this as a bad thing by the way: what price trust in a world without secrets after all?


----------



## Jess A (Jun 16, 2012)

Queshire said:


> I may just be grumpy because I'm forced to be awake at this ungodly hour but do you mean "great people and amazing to have conversastions with" for somebody with autism or would you think the same thing if you didn't know they had Aspergers? Again, I doubt you meant it that way, and I blame my lack of sleep, but I HATE it when people hear we have Aspergers and go "oh you poor little thing" and pity us.



Nope. No pity involved; that is not how I work. And no intention to be condescending. I didn't know some of them had Asperger's. One girl I spoke to didn't tell me for months. I just loved her because she shared a deep fascination with things as I often do. 

I won't deny that your hypersensitive, presumptuous response irks me somewhat. But I can understand being up at a nasty hour. Especially when it's cold ... x.x I can be equally as sensitive in the morning.

I do hope I have cleared that up with you, Queshire. Now we may move on.


----------



## Shadowfox (Oct 2, 2014)

I have Aspergers myself and the books I write are pretty good.

To help you out I'll give you a tip...

If you REALY want to be a little better you can make yourself study the HABITS of others. Not just their body languge. Then fit this information with what you know about their personality and background.

Knowing to do this will not only help you get to know people better and help your Jugment in character but helps you come up with characters for books. You can also take up studying Psycology and watching cleshay stiyle high school movies like high school musical and other stuff.

For better realistic charicters read a lot of teen and adult novels and studdy the charicters as hard as you can without a headache. For better fight seens: read books with BIG fights and as you watch violent movies - sorry - put your self in a narrative and narrate the seen in your head or aloud if that helps a little more.

This stuff helps me and I not only have Aspergers but Dislexya to!

If this does not help you then try changing it up a bit and remember the results you want are NOT garentied!


----------



## Shadowfox (Oct 2, 2014)

I know I'm replying twice but I don't care!

If it would also help you I post my books on this website called WattPad.

It's also a free app!

You creat a free account and  can post books one chapter at a time. Other users can then read AND comment on your work!

This also helps me out because if I leave something out or make something to complex people will tell me through comments. And if a book on the site gets enough reads and votes it will get PUBLISHED! You can also read others books and comment on there story's!

I have four accounts do to an embarrassing story.... But I can't get enough of it! Two of my friends and my mom are on there to!

And since there is instant messaging on there..... If you make an account if you arnt all ready on..... All you have to do is IM me and I can help you out with any questions!


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2014)

YES, people with autism can write! My autistic cousin is the most creative person I've ever met. Keep writing, Jabrosky.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't know this about you Jabrosky but I think that you can write and write well. Never give up and keep writting! 

One thing you could try however is to try and search out books by different author to see how they let their characters express different modes, feelings etc. And then you could try and bring those ideas over to your characters?


----------



## Mythopoet (Oct 5, 2014)

My husband has asperger's and I have two sons on the spectrum. All three of them are shockingly similar in certain ways and totally different in others. They are all very creative in amazing ways. 

There is no such thing as "Can autistic people..." All autistic people are different. All have different strengths and even the weaknesses they have in common effect each of them in highly individual ways. And I realize that what a lot of autistic people do is place people in categories so that they're easier to handle, but if you don't want the world to just label you as autistic then you should try to not do it to yourself as well. 

On the subject of autism and storytelling, I suppose it would probably be very difficult for someone who has a hard time understanding people to write a story that connects emotionally with a large number of readers. So maybe you shouldn't make bestsellerdom your goal. Or maybe you should to try to challenge yourself and work hard on those people skills. There's lots of stuff out there designed to help you. But you know, the number of people that we are realizing have the characteristics of autism is growing all the time and all those people need books to read too. Maybe an autistic person is the best person to write the stories that will connect with autistic people the best. Maybe that could be you.


----------

